# Unbelievably Good stuff



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, this is a totally unsolicited comment about a product that is absolutely great! It's nice to find something that surpasses your expectations, and this stuff does. I was turned onto this stuff by my grandson that works for Patagonia and deals with rips and tears in very expensive outerwear everyday. It's cheap too. Here is a link to Amazon but you can get it plenty of places, even locally.

Tenacious Tape Fabric Repair Tape

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...&sprefix=tenacious,aps,318&crid=24CCJL5UTGG08


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Supposed to be good for hot spots and covering blisters on the feet as well.


----------



## lanny (Feb 5, 2018)

I recommend not a very modern and containing a lot of useful information web site https://under-the-open-sky.com/best-hunting-gloves/. Here you will find a lot of information about the best hunting gloves.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lol. How did a thread about the virtues of Tenacious tape(Which is awesome BTW), turn into a magnet for spammers peddling escort services?

Do you think the escorts are any good at hunting?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that right there is funny. Hey MODS do you have a minute !


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks like the MODS are not watching what people post. LOL


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When they post in the middle of a thread they are hard to see unless a mod is looking at the thread.

All you need to to is to click on the







under your user name to report it.

Just in case you didn't I just did.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Depends.. are they flat brim escorts?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

AJ13 said:


> Looks like the MODS are not watching what people post. LOL


uHH i SPEND ABOUT 4 TO 5 HOURS ADAY CHECKING THINGS-- NUKED HIM!!!~-O,-


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I seem to be missing a lot of fun here...what the heck are you guys talking about?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You started the thread. Surely you should know!!

Apparently the post got deleted when it was reported and the user was banned, but some yahoo posted a link to an escort service saying the ladies helped him relax while watching a movie before falling asleep. Clearly pertinent to hunting.

Seriously though, tenacious tape is great stuff. I keep a small roll in my essentials bag in my hunting pack and it has come in handy more than once.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks, I hadn't checked my posting much so I guess I missed that.


----------

